

Quit Complaining About a Talent Shortage and Interview Better - thinkbohemian
http://schneems.com/post/17210344832/quit-complaining-about-a-talent-shortage-and-interview

======
thinkbohemian
If you have any good programming interview experiences I would love to hear
about them here!

